# Cook time for 4# Spatchcock chicken in 40" MES @ 225 - 235 degrees



## yankee bill (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey folks,

I've got a couple of racks of St. Louis spares on the 40" MES, and decided to throw a 4# Spatchcock Chicken on a bit later seeing as the smoker is working anyway. I usually grill my chix and have never smoked one before, so I was wondering if y'all might have an estimated cook time for a 4# Spatchcock bird @ 225-235 deg.. I'm guessing around 2.5 hrs. but not really sure. Any help you may have to offer is appreciated.

Thanks,

YB


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2012)

Good guess. Chicken seems to be in the 2 to 2 1/2 hour range, but unless you can get the smoker to the 300º range, your chicken skin will come out rubbery. Of course you should eat the skin anyway, but if you do like it, toss it on a hot grill for ten minutes to crisp it up.


----------



## yankee bill (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Flash,

Yeah, you are right on w/ your time. I took it out of the MES at 2.5 hrs, crisped the skin up on the grill, sauced it and carmelized it a bit and it came out great. I might pull the next one a little sooner as the breast got a tiny bit dry sitting there while we worked on the spares (which came out great w/ 3-2 then crisped up on grill method). But I was in a hurry and didn't brine the bird, which I'll do next time.

YB


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2012)

Definately Brine next time. It will buy you some time in multiple meat cooks and adds great flavor. Every once in awhile the Mrs brings home last minute chicken for supper and I cook without Brining...I then proceed to complain, every time, that I should have Brined!...JJ


----------



## flash (Sep 3, 2012)

Yankee Bill said:


> Hi Flash,
> 
> Yeah, you are right on w/ your time. I took it out of the MES at 2.5 hrs, crisped the skin up on the grill, sauced it and carmelized it a bit and it came out great. I might pull the next one a little sooner as the breast got a tiny bit dry sitting there while we worked on the spares (which came out great w/ 3-2 then crisped up on grill method). But I was in a hurry and didn't brine the bird, which I'll do next time.
> 
> YB


 You might want to try the brine as Chief Jimmy states. I have salt issues and don't bother with it at all, plus my wife wants her chicken DONE !! I always end up with legs and thighs in the 180 to 185º range and never had one seem dry. Leaving the skin on the chicken helps some, otherwise I spritz it on occasion with a mixture of lemon juice and canola oil.













ChickenGrill0010.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 3, 2012


















Chickenmoist019.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 3, 2012


----------

